# Belt life



## donmurray (Mar 19, 2008)

Have an 03, 3.5 engine, with 60K miles. Service guide says replace belts at 60K. Anyone (like a Nissan mechanic) have experience with belt life or failures? Car has had an easy life with a cosy garage and mild driving.


----------



## Injection (Oct 17, 2008)

Belt might last, but one day it decides to end work contract with you, and then it may give you a big headache . It sure lasts more, but i reccomand you to replace it as soon as possible, service mileages are given for a reason.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Belts wear due to use or age. If you drive a lot (25k a year) you may be able to get well over 60k on your belts. If you don't drive much they will begin to dry rot/crack eventually. 

If I don't see any fraying/cracking I keep on truckin.
I don't normally replace them until one starts squealing, then I replace them all at once. If you have any of the above symptoms, it's important to replace the belts soon. If your PS belt broke while in the middle of a curve, it could cause you to have an accident. 

Timewise, 8 years or so seems to be the magic number, no matter what the mileage.


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

i aggree with what injection said service mileages are given for a reason, ive worked in an oil change shop for many years and thats one of the most neglected things ive seen. the belt isnt like tires in the sense that driving habits dont have as much effect on it, if the engine is running the belt is moving and flexing constantly. id just change it, if its money your worried about just change it yourself, i dont know how much a belt is for that car but as they get smaller they get cheaper ive replaced a belt on a 91 escort for 11 dollars after tax. i think its well worth it because your not gonna be too happy if down the road it snaps and you loose power steering and your alternator (not fun, trust me).


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The good thing about OEM Nissan belts is that they tell and show you when it's time to replace them. 

They squeak constantly when cold and/or hot and they show very deep cracks in them! This usually happens at around 50-60K miles.


----------

